# Carbon Casting platform........worth it?



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You won’t see any difference in catching fish. My aluminum one is from 99. So longevity is not an issue. Weight. Most boats don't need to save weight on the bow. My opinion would be save the money and tip me for saving you some cash.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If the weight savings is the deciding factor it's not worth it. Having said that it depends on what you want to stare at on the front of your boat. Aesthetically the carbon fiber platforms look better in my opinion. The carbon marine platform is a little less expensive than the evolution platform you mentioned. Plus Joe's customer service is amazing. You will be hard pressed to find another person that will go to the lengths he does to make his customers happy.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

When I was building my boat I shopped the carbon platforms. They were 9 pounds and had 10.5 inch legs. Things may have changed since 17' but that's what I was quoted back then. My similarly sized aluminum platform is six inches taller and weighs 16 pounds with turnbuckle and stainless shackle hanging from the bottom.

The difference is about as much as a six pack of gas station tall boys.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you wanna be cool?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Rule #1. Look cool.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Depends if you're single and the chicks you chase dig carbon fiber...

If you're old, married, have kids and have given up hope of ever being checked out by the opposite sex ever again....aluminum for you.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

A member (@Jred ) on here made me a carbon fiber one, and I’ve been putting it through a “torture test” so to speak. Has been great so far. Looks good too.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Carbon fiber does look cool


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jred said:


> Carbon fiber does look cool
> View attachment 74042
> View attachment 74044


I need to sell my aluminum one and buy one from you. Pm me


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Buy an aluminum one and wrap it with carbon wrap. Not only will it look cool if you’re into it, but you will also appear smart. Now if someone made carbon trim tabs it would be a game changer. You could shave maybe 4oz off the transom and reduce draft by 4/1000.


----------



## Redhead (Apr 18, 2018)

If you decide to go carbon buy an Evolution. In my opinion they are the best. I have a CM and want an Evolution


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Evolution does look nice. The original question, is it worth it. I don’t think so. Look at it this way.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Buy an aluminum one and wrap it with carbon wrap. Not only will it look cool if you’re into it, but you will also appear smart. Now if someone made carbon trim tabs it would be a game changer. You could shave maybe 4oz off the transom and reduce draft by 4/1000.


Chittum makes carbon fiber tabs


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Guess one could just cut or lay up some flat carbon fiber and replace your stainless ones.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

I've had the Evolution Design Carbon Platforms for just over a year now. Last week my buddy (weights 250-275) fell from my poling platform onto my step up platform directly underneth. He fell on his stomach laying across the platform. I watched this happen in what fell like slow-motion thinking the platform was going to give... No problem! The carbon is extremely strong. Yes In my opinion it looks awesome as well. Weight savings? YES... Enough to make a difference NO.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Spray paint you're aluminum bow platform, or better yet....its superficial anyways.Cant poke too much fun my poling platform top is CF from Egret.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in the camp of it's not worth it unless you just think it looks cool. Also, if you have a bare aluminum poling platform I think a carbon casting platform will look kind of out of place. Either way i feel like you're over estimating an aluminum casting platform, I'd imagine you'll be able to get an oversized aluminum platform for between $400-$500. 

Also, a powder coated aluminum platform will be around $600 or less and from 20' away you won't notice a difference between that and carbon


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I paid $440, including tax, for my bluepoint aluminum casting platform. Same model as they put on new HB's. And then $60 or whatever it was for a Seadek pad for the top.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Funny how this site is full of folks that have spent ridiculous amounts on their skiff and arsenal of tackle and the focus is on whether carbon fiber is worth the extra $300.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You can't make fun of whether it looks cool or not if you have a lifted truck with rims.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I think anything would be lighter than a Yeti.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

el9surf said:


> You can't make fun of whether it looks cool or not if you have a lifted truck with rims.


You forgot the 5 gallon bucket diameter exhaust pipe cut thru the bed, or neon lights in wheel wells.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jred said:


> Carbon fiber does look cool
> View attachment 74042
> View attachment 74044


looks like you could chop bait with it too...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

fjmaverick said:


> I think anything would be lighter than a Yeti.


the extra weight of the yeti I stand on is more than balanced out by the fact that I can keep food and drink in it so don't need a cooler and a casting platform. it also keeps the cooler out of my cockpit which I hate being cluttered. It also counterbalances my big fat 50 hp hatsu.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I used to take my 45 qt every trip. I would load it with ice and drinks and food. Fully loaded it was more than I wanted to lift into the boat. I am much happier taking a soft cooler now.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

fjmaverick said:


> I think anything would be lighter than a Yeti.


We all know the cooler's going regardless to ensure cooler cred levels are acceptable. 

I dunno, I guess if you ditch the Yeti, but add a $1k carbon platform, it might cancel out. Depends on your hat I guess.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> When I was building my boat I shopped the carbon platforms. They were 9 pounds and had 10.5 inch legs. Things may have changed since 17' but that's what I was quoted back then. My similarly sized aluminum platform is six inches taller and weighs 16 pounds with turnbuckle and stainless shackle hanging from the bottom.
> 
> The difference is about as much as a six pack of gas station tall boys.



To be fair Carbon Marine will make the platform whatever height you want it to be.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Net 30 said:


> Depends if you're single and the chicks you chase dig carbon fiber...
> 
> If you're old, married, have kids and have given up hope of ever being checked out by the opposite sex ever again....aluminum for you.


This fits me to a T actually.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

devrep said:


> looks like you could chop bait with it too...


Yea probably, if you’re into that sort of thing


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Jred said:


> Yea probably, if you’re into that sort of thing


I think he forgot how many hippies there are here for a second


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What do you dislike about the cooler and want a platform for?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I think the various carbon bits and pieces are silly unless you build the entire skiff to be light weight by design from the beginning.

My Spear has a floor, coffin box, 15 gallon permanent gas tank, etc...I have aluminum platforms and grab rails plus a Tohatsu 50.

My friend's Spear has no floor, a portable 6 gallon gas can, and zero frills. He has carbon platforms, grab rail, etc along with an older two stroke Yamaha 30.

Both skiffs are Glades X hulls but his sits a good 0.5 - 0.75" higher in the water because the whole package was designed to be light from the beginning. He has a legit 5" draft skiff...by design...

He can get into more places on winter lows than I can, but my skiff performs better in exposed water when conditions kick up.

My point? Adding a carbon platform to a skiff that's already beyond a certain weight / draft won't really noticeably affect anything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> You can't make fun of whether it looks cool or not if you have a lifted truck with rims.


You can’t talk shit about boats or trucks if you have to pay someone like me to install your accessories because you don’t like to get dirty...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll admit, I have a lift on my truck. I like the way it looks, but damnit i put it on myself in the driveway.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can’t talk shit about boats or trucks if you have to pay someone like me to install your accessories because you don’t like to get dirty...


No lift on my truck but I lifted my golf cart myself and got plenty dirty. It serves absolutely zero purpose, but it looks good to me lol.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

No


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I gave up on worrying about pounds and ounces after I gained 10 lbs one xmas and decided that didn't count as I was debating changing my battery setup (and worried about weight in the boat).


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have the evolution and really like the way it looks. The legs bolt on so if one happens to break it can be replaced easily.
I'm going to put a microskiff sticker on it and I'm sure the ladies will will be chasing me down...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> No lift on my truck but I lifted my golf cart myself and got plenty dirty. It serves absolutely zero purpose, but it looks good to me lol.


Bwahaha...it’s ok to lift a golf cart but not a truck? It’s bad enough owning a golf cart...do you pull your his and his jet skis with it?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Backbone, let me know how that works out if the company ends up like Jacked up Jackplates. If and I doubt an aluminum one will break off. If it did, finding a welder is easy. Finding a carbon leg with a threaded insert is like trying to win one in the crane game at Chuckee Cheese. Ain’t happen’n. Don’t get me wrong I like some of those carbon platforms.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

@Capnredfish That's a valid argument... I have had it a year and have not had any issues with it after a good amount of use, however I don't tie off on the legs of it to docks like I did with my aluminum one.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably never break using platform it for intended purpose. My comment was just for discussion. I use mine as a stool/step ladder around the house. Makes cleaning truck easy. And I tie off with it at times.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bwahaha...it’s ok to lift a golf cart but not a truck? It’s bad enough owning a golf cart...do you pull your his and his jet skis with it?
> View attachment 74242


Never said there was anything wrong with lifting a truck otherwise I wouldn't have commented on my golf cart. Just that it's hypocritical to criticize someone for liking the look of a carbon platform for a few hundred extra if you have spent the money on a lift and rims. Don't get me started the cost of my fly gear...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Never said there was anything wrong with lifting a truck otherwise I wouldn't have commented on my golf cart. Just that it's hypocritical to criticize someone for liking the look of a carbon platform for a few hundred extra if you have spent the money on a lift and rims. Don't get me started the cost of my fly gear...


I’m no economist for sure...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Yeti is staying as a platform. I can lift it but i load it after its on the boat. It's easy to take off an on, thanks Mr. Kennedy


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Build your own and buy 3 more yeti's.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Come on in and join the cool crowd!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

So to address the multiple issues on this thread:
1. I don't think it's worth the money. I use my cooler and I like the extra weight on the bow when poling.
2. My jeep has a suspension lift, installed it myself and it rides on 15" black steelies like a real jeep ought to.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Bone cracker is showing off big time. That’s a nice looking skiff.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I have been more than pleased with my Evolution platform over the last year I’ve been using it. Rock solid and quite the sizable dance floor up front.. 

At the time I was platform shopping, I could get an evolution platform that weighs 6lbs, with matching seadek shipped for the price it would cost me to get an aluminum platform powder coated black from blue point. Not to mention that didn’t include seadek or shipping so it was obviously a no brainer. With that said at the current pricing I’d be going aluminum because I’m just not paying $1100 for a casting platform period.


----------

